# Sunday's Show and Tell ...12/6/20



## jd56 (Dec 6, 2020)

Hope all is well.
Christmas trees waiting for that antique bike part to be placed at it's base. That's my hope anyway.
Stay safe, wash your hands and be a mask wearer.

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not. Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kccomet (Dec 6, 2020)

as much as I try to downsize, sold some major stuff, I keep dragging junk home


----------



## JKT (Dec 6, 2020)

I picked up this old W.S. Darley 2 Light 4 Way traffic signal these started being made in the 1920s and is a earlier one before the yellow caution as added.. its a 2 bulb light which means.. 1 bulb lights up all 4 top lens at the same time and 1 bulb lights up all 4 bottom lens at the same time...  so when the top lights up there is green on 2 sides and red on the other 2 sides  and just the opposite on the bottom.. and I missed out by a half hour on this awesome little puppy !!


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 6, 2020)

Found this in my pole building yesterday. I think it rides around a record and plays music. I seen one on the TV show pickers or pawn stars, not sure what its worth.


----------



## tanksalot (Dec 6, 2020)

Well I didn’t expect this I had a grail find last week being my Race inc bike . The day after I stumble upon this a Grail Tamiya find . Not one but Two Blazing Blazers . And a really rare Toyota Gr.b Everything appears to be in great shape . All of these are Tamiya wish list material to collectors. (Myself included ) This will keep me occupied for a bit.


----------



## 1817cent (Dec 6, 2020)

I have collected Schrader guages for years and now thanks to IngoMike here on the cabe, i have a place to store them.


----------



## ian (Dec 6, 2020)

kccomet said:


> as much as I try to downsize, sold some major stuff, I keep dragging junk home
> 
> View attachment 1312827
> 
> ...



That ain't junk!


----------



## Kramai88 (Dec 6, 2020)

Came across Royal badged DX. I believe it’s a 1940. A lot of wrong parts made a few changes so far. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 6, 2020)

Sporting my pod stem on my Mercury I bought from @badbob


----------



## ian (Dec 6, 2020)

New guitar for my collection. 
1936 Gibson with lotsa patina.  Sounds 
Super bitchin' !!


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 6, 2020)

My bike is almost done and he shared the progress last night. I'm getting excited about this one again.









						Breathing life back into an old custom build | Project Rides
					

I picked this up off a Caber earlier this year.  It had great ideas but the execution left alot to be desired.  It was way beyond my skillset so I passed it onto Dan from Taylar Cycles.  I pointed out the changes Dan and let him go at it.




					thecabe.com


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 6, 2020)

A huge shout out to Ray @stoney for alerting me to this tricycle and making a 200 mile round trip to pick it up and hold it for me until I get back. A rare 1938 20” Rocket rear steer trike. I have a 12” now I just need a 16” to complete the set. V/r Shawn


----------



## John G04 (Dec 6, 2020)

Great week for me. 2 pairs of crossbar handlebars, 2 prewar rack reflectors, AS mug from @Maskadeo , much needed resupply of coke bottle grips, and a 48 dx all original except for tires from the original owner


----------



## Sven (Dec 6, 2020)

An early 30s Strombecker wooden HO scale Mikado locomotive . 





Its missing a few things, but the price was right...free.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 6, 2020)

A DELTA #80 front axel mount, head / taillight combo with can & whats left of the battery  ( ads are from 1921 & 22 )


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Dec 6, 2020)

HEMI426 said:


> Found this in my pole building yesterday. I think it rides around a record and plays music. I seen one on the TV show pickers or pawn stars, not sure what its worth.
> 
> View attachment 1312861
> 
> ...



What no vinyl records to try it out Lol. I could lend you a couple hundred. You need to get a original vinyl copy of the Woodstock soundtrack and let this guy drive around it playing the music. Too cool !


----------



## MarkKBike (Dec 6, 2020)

While driving home yesterday, a few blocks away I saw a TV on the side of the road, with a paper note taped onto it that said "Free Works".

I decided to bring it home thinking it may not work. I was pleasantly surprised. It works excellent and is a 40" Sony Bravia 1080p flat screen. About a 1/2 hour later I had it set up and playing a Netflix movie.



I'm happy to be able to upgrade my previous TV for free.  This new tv is larger than my last, and does not have a single pixel out. I'm surprised the previous owners did not just move it into another room. but I guess with 4k out, 1080p is now old news.

Also while walking the dog a few days ago I found this Chicago Bears Hat laying in the street. I also brought that home "LOL". I tossed it in the wash machine with a tiny bit of bleach, and now have a new hat.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Dec 6, 2020)

I’ve been battling this dang cold over the last week, it feels like it’s getting better day by day. I finally picked up a few treasures I’ve had in the works for a while... A few early Christmas presents I guess you can say.... An original paint girls Rollfast to go with my boys that I have. They should make a great couple.... I nice Delta front loader...  And another CWC braced drop stand with correct clip for my future projects.


----------



## MarkKBike (Dec 6, 2020)

Here are a few vintage items I actually bought.

A mini set of Carton Binoculars.



And a Cast Iron Sewing Machine Base.





I sold one of these a few months ago after I turned into a side table. When the buyer came to pick it up they told be the were going to turn it into a bathroom sink, and I thought that was a cool idea. I might do the same with this one.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 6, 2020)

Picked up a couple cool things this weekend....the war maps are super cool ... any info on the maps would be greatly appreciated....when i retire i will have alot of inventory to sell at flea markets ..., lol..., Be safe everyone 
Junkman Bob


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 6, 2020)

I got a text on Thanksgiving eve from a friend that a guy he is moving has an old 10 speed he wants to sell at a decent price. Since I just hit the road to visit family, took a quick peek and saw chrome lugs.  Sure! I'll pick it up when I get back! Original owner bought in 1976 this Mizutani Super Seraph for$300. Looks to be little used and only a couple scratches on the top tube. 57cm seat tube, 55.5 top tube. Just my size. 
















It also has a really cool head badge!!





Then looked on CL for parts that popped into my head to build it up. Found some NOS Velo Orange hammered fenders, and Selle Anatomica R2 seat(rubber top), then picked up some Continental Ultra Sport 27" x 1 1/4, longer seatpost & Dia Compe drilled aero levers from Community Cycles in Boulder for the build.








All for very cheap. Once fully detailed and a couple parts to upgrade a bit more, this thing should sparkle like a jewell. I can't believe how excited I am about this bike for no apparent reason.  Pretty much everything I envisioned for it's next chapter fell right right into place......

One of the coolest things I happened to come into possession of was when my Brother and I went shooting to get my 9mm sighted in. Some people who have no respect left a pile of trash out in the middle of nowhere(that my Brother hauled off as much as we could when we were done). There were some nice bricks made in my home town way back when that will clean up and make cool bookends or something.



Some great stuff found this week! :eek: Thanks for sharing everybody!

Happy Holidays!!


----------



## Oldbikes (Dec 6, 2020)

Upgraded a sled in my collection yesterday, with this one...


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 6, 2020)

HEMI426 said:


> Found this in my pole building yesterday. I think it rides around a record and plays music. I seen one on the TV show pickers or pawn stars, not sure what its worth.
> 
> View attachment 1312861
> 
> ...



They are currently selling (new) for the equivalent of $95 USD at the moment over here.




ian said:


> New guitar for my collection.
> 1936 Gibson with lotsa patina.  Sounds
> Super bitchin' !!
> 
> View attachment 1312933



Just beautiful!


----------



## ian (Dec 6, 2020)

dnc1 said:


> They are currently selling (new) for the equivalent of $95 USD at the moment over here.
> 
> 
> 
> Just beautiful!



Been waiting a long time for this to happen. She sounds SO sweet!!


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Dec 6, 2020)

Sven said:


> An early 30s Strombecker wooden HO scale Mikado locomotive .
> View attachment 1313018View attachment 1313019
> Its missing a few things, but the price was right...free.




"Delaware, Lackawanna, and Western".....ya gotta' love that!!


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 6, 2020)

A couple badges I waiting on. Always buying badges $$$.

barneyguey53@gmail.com

Home 1-208-687-5319


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 6, 2020)

These guys sold Schwinn built bicycles with the Beard's badge. Its been hard to find out much about them so I was happy to get this 1920 letter with G. A. Bears signature on it. Barry


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 6, 2020)

barnyguey said:


> A couple badges I waiting on. Always buying badges $$$.
> 
> barneyguey53@gmail.com
> 
> ...



That as badge is rad, love to find one of those!!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 6, 2020)

someone tried to steal my spare tire from my Chevy Blazer. for reasons unknown they removed the tire but did not take it. so I bought cameras that cost more than the tire is worth so I have a video of them on the next attempt. wore myself out climbing up and down a ladder putting them all up. still have wires to route.

where I live is more industrial than a neighborhood, people think it is a shopping center at night.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 6, 2020)

Just got back from picking up these Mr. & Mrs. 1963 Varsitys from the original owner's Granddaughter in Law. The original owner(s), one still alive and she is 90. Found out I knew and went to school with one of the owners Sons. Small overpopulated world!  

Both came from Pat's Schwinn shop in Mesa where I purchased my 64 Varsity and both are tagged with a City of Mesa plate and they have been sitting in a garage since the early 70's. They were really cheap and my intentions were parts bikes but now I don't know if I can butcher them up knowing the history.


----------



## ian (Dec 6, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Just got back from picking up these Mr. & Mrs. 1963 Varsitys from the original owner's Granddaughter in Law. The original owner(s), one still alive and she is 90. Found out I knew and went to school with one of the owners Sons. Small overpopulated world!
> 
> Both came from Pat's Schwinn shop in Mesa where I purchased my 64 Varsity and both are tagged with a City of Mesa plate and they have been sitting in a garage since the early 70's. They were really cheap and my intentions were parts bikes but now I don't know if I can butcher them up knowing the history.
> 
> ...



Prolly not much rust on those beauties.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 6, 2020)

ian said:


> Prolly not much rust on those beauties.



Very minor rust on the very tops of the fenders and the ladies seat post. That's it.


----------



## JLF (Dec 6, 2020)

Found this 1972 Schwinn Hollywood behind a shed yesterday.  A few repairs and clean up and it’s back on the road!  (I didn’t realize Simple Green would remove the graphics?!)


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 6, 2020)

The chainguards are screened not painted very sensitive. No big deal its a hollywood not very desirable. But the ride is still fantastic. Enjoy


----------



## JLF (Dec 6, 2020)

Thanks @coasterbrakejunkie1969 I did notice there are replacements (decals or something) on eBay.  Although I’ll probably just leave it as is.


----------



## hzqw2l (Dec 6, 2020)

Bunch of glass reflectors. Most likely for Motorcycle


----------



## ratrodz (Dec 6, 2020)

Scored a few goodies...













Shout out to @New Mexico Brant  for the heads up!!!

Next...

Before









After some clean up...


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 6, 2020)

Fitting for a December show and tell: 1893 Christmas edition of Bearings bicycle trade journal which is packed full of great advertisements and articles.  Also a photo archive of C.S. Henshaw; the one picture shows Henshaw on a motor pacer with Hedstrom.


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 6, 2020)

I


ratrodz said:


> Scored a few goodies...
> View attachment 1313604
> 
> View attachment 1313605
> ...



I love the suicide knob! I really hurt my thumb with one of those one time. Ha Ha Ha


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Dec 6, 2020)

Well, Santa arrived VERY early for me for a special delivery! A huge thanks to Dave K for allowing me to be the next caretaker of this machine.


----------



## Rustngrease (Dec 6, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> A huge shout out to Ray @stoney for alerting me to this tricycle and making a 200 mile round trip to pick it up and hold it for me until I get back. A rare 1938 20” Rocket rear steer trike. I have a 12” now I just need a 16” to complete the set. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1312975



I did some miles for this one this week as well


----------



## Rustngrease (Dec 6, 2020)

Did a few miles to pic up a few pieces I been working on getting


----------



## Ricker (Dec 6, 2020)

ratrodz said:


> Scored a few goodies...
> View attachment 1313604
> 
> View attachment 1313605
> ...



Nice suicide Knob! I have one from my grandfather- it is very nice but not nearly as "rebellious"


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 6, 2020)

Z & I snuck away for a quick roadie thru the mountains to the land of great pickings...For a no/low contact fbmp pickup! 

Super nice guy had been in bike sales and service forever garage clearing. He threw in boat light that was his Dad's too.

Scored two mobile Park Tool work stands, a box of stand heads and accessories, lots of bike tools and smalls and some nos parts forks kid tires etc!

Stopped at a gorgeous mountain lake on the way back it was a solid Sunday!


----------



## nick tures (Dec 6, 2020)

todays find, still stuff out there


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 6, 2020)

Oldbikes said:


> Upgraded a sled in my collection yesterday, with this one...View attachment 1313247



Nice score Alan. That’s one of the nicest I’ve seen. A really cool design. Hopefully I can upgrade mine one day with a nice one. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 6, 2020)

Rustngrease said:


> Did a few miles to pic up a few pieces I been working on getting
> 
> View attachment 1313691
> 
> ...



What size wheels are the rear steers? Do they both have badges? Nice score! V/r Shawn


----------



## Ricker (Dec 6, 2020)

I picked up a stand from a UK antique dealer that they restored. After many hours of slow black paint removal I determined that they removed all of the existing paint so I painted it properly this weekend-


----------



## MarkKBike (Dec 7, 2020)

I got one more late item to add. It some sort of vintage enameled industrial style filing bin.



I will find a wall to hang it on, and use it as a magazine / book rack.


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 7, 2020)

1817cent said:


> I have collected Schrader guages for years and now thanks to IngoMike here on the cabe, i have a place to store them.
> 
> View attachment 1312896



Very nice collection of gauges


----------



## Rustngrease (Dec 7, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> What size wheels are the rear steers? Do they both have badges? Nice score! V/r Shawn



No badge , the front wheel is around a 20 inch rim it self is trashed ,I was happy to find the hub set up, my friend had another that looked restored , was out of my price range, plus I love the rusty ones


----------



## Oldbikes (Dec 7, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Nice score Alan. That’s one of the nicest I’ve seen. A really cool design. Hopefully I can upgrade mine one day with a nice one. V/r Shawn




Thanks Shawn! Yeah one of my favorite designs too, was happy to find it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 7, 2020)

The Delta model #80 was delivered today with a little surprise in the bottom of the can confirming the magazine ads production date with this newspaper page from the same time period


----------



## Rollo (Dec 7, 2020)

... Picked up this Vanishing Point  440 4 spd .. 1970 R/T Challenger diecast ...


----------



## locomotion (Dec 10, 2020)

Rustngrease said:


> Did a few miles to pic up a few pieces I been working on getting
> 
> View attachment 1313691
> 
> ...



first time that i see another Sears Edgemere bicycle painted headbadge 
can you shere more pictures? 
I also own one


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 14, 2020)

JKT said:


> I picked up this old W.S. Darley 2 Light 4 Way traffic signal these started being made in the 1920s and is a earlier one before the yellow caution as added.. its a 2 bulb light which means.. 1 bulb lights up all 4 top lens at the same time and 1 bulb lights up all 4 bottom lens at the same time...  so when the top lights up there is green on 2 sides and red on the other 2 sides  and just the opposite on the bottom.. and I missed out by a half hour on this awesome little puppy !!
> 
> View attachment 1312835
> 
> ...



How old was the Husky pup? Really a Cool looking dog with a menacing "don't mess with me or I'll tear you a new one". Thanks for sharing. Razin.


----------



## JKT (Dec 18, 2020)

I think the pup was about 6 weeks old.. and yes he had that awesome... I'll get you look !!


----------



## undercover_poe (May 13, 2021)

tanksalot said:


> Well I didn’t expect this I had a grail find last week being my Race inc bike . The day after I stumble upon this a Grail Tamiya find . Not one but Two Blazing Blazers . And a really rare Toyota Gr.b Everything appears to be in great shape . All of these are Tamiya wish list material to collectors. (Myself included ) This will keep me occupied for a bit.
> 
> View attachment 1312876
> 
> ...



I’m trying to pick my jaw up from the ground!!


----------

